

Tell HN: Hacker News Lite - Have a look - sunsai

I have recently started following hacker news and the size of the fonts and layout were making it a bit hard for me to read on my little netbook. So I just wrote a few lines of code to reformat the hacker news for me.<p>Have a look at the 'Lite' version here http://www.skillendar.com/hackernews<p>Just so you know, it's a cut down version and submissions, comments etc. will still have to be done on the original hacker news website.<p>If you guys like it, feel free to use it for easy reading.
======
sunsai
I said that I would do this tomorrow in my last post, but couldn't resist the
temptation to play with the code again :) here you go
<http://www.skillendar.com/hackernews/noajax.aspx> this is the non-Ajax
version.

------
sunsai
Sorry guys, it's mainly to do with the security settings on your browsers. I
am using JQuery/ AJAX to call the proxy on my server which is getting blocked
by your OS/Browser. This is the only optimum way that I could think of to
parse the Hacker news website and reformat the HTML

------
sunsai
Has anyone tried the new version
yet?<http://www.skillendar.com/hackernews/noajax.aspx>

I have added a 2 minutes cache to speed up the browsing as well

------
Baadier
I have the same expierience loading the site on my Blackberry with a it
hangiong on a blank page,the site shows when I reload it with Javascript on

------
Baadier
I have the same experience loading the site on my Blackberry with a it hanging
on a blank page,the site shows when I reload it with Javascript on

~~~
sunsai
I just tested it on my BB torch and its working fine except the font style is
not getting applied properly.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.skillendar.com/hackernews>

~~~
jrgifford
Isn't working in Google Chrome Dev channel.

~~~
sunsai
I have only tested it on IE7, IE8, FF3.6, Chrome 10.0. If you let me know the
problem you are experiencing, I shall look into it.

~~~
jrgifford
Doesn't load - it just sits there, like it's a blank HTML page with no
content. It's the Ubuntu (Like that matters) Chrome 11.0.696.12 dev. -
<http://img.jamesg.tk/doesnt-work> \- (Screenshots of the page, and then of
the source.) -

Also, works fine in Firefox 4 RC.

~~~
sunsai
For some reason, your browser is blocking the JQuery/ AJAX calls.

~~~
jrgifford
FIGURED IT OUT. Ad Blocker Pro was killing it. Apparently, it was thinking it
was an ad. ;) Works now.

~~~
sunsai
well done mate :)

------
sunsai
I shall post a non ajax version of this tomorrow

------
pclark
Why doesn't the url change as you browse? For one thing, means you can't go
back in the browser.

~~~
sunsai
This was done deliberately as a feature, but you didn't like it :( All the
external links will be opened in a new window if that is helpful

